

Ask HN: Why doesn't anyone care who set up drop-dropbox.com and why? - cybernoodles

The site is cleverly constructed in the sense of invoking sentiment to support a campaign through fearful, shocking and distasteful pictures, supporting links, and quotes. The inclusion of the war pictures, of Dr. Rice in a menacing manner; this website reads more like one of those slander campaigns you&#x27;d see on Fox than a disgruntled Dropbox user. Perhaps the competitor? A disgruntled employee? If that is the case, and although we support the campaign, we should still question the motives of the creator of this website. It&#x27;s a very opportune time to drive users away from Dropbox by jumping on the Dr. Rice wagon.
======
dragonwriter
Why should we (that is, people who aren't deeply invested in this issue for
either partisan reasons or due to deep financial involvement with Dropbox or
its competitors) care, exactly?

Someone setup a website on the internet advocating something. I get that. You
haven't really raised any reason why most people should care that this
occurred.

------
mcintyre1994
It seems well sourced, nothing seems false or even exaggerated to me. The site
downplays the challenge of running Dropbox which makes it hard to assume it's
written by either an employee or competitor. It also seems balanced when it
considers alternatives. There doesn't seem to be much to question to be
honest.

------
SixSigma
Probably because it plays to the gallery. If you were concerned about how Rice
conducted her life and dealing with companies that would have her on the board
then it's likely none of the items on that website would be new to you.

If such things did not concern you then your conscience would remain
unpricked.

Is there a large body of people who lie somewhere inbetween?

If Tony Blair were suddenly on your board of directors, you would expect a
similar website to appear about your business, that's what you get by engaging
with controversial people.

